# Well thats very odd...



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I went to [email protected] yesterday and something very strange happened , dont suppose anyone wants to know what it was do they?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Did some new friends stow away in your bag?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me......................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

There was a rat in the adoption bit and it chewed it's way out of the cage and jumped into your bag?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So do you want a lesson on Greek mythology? I could tell you about Pandora, Athena and Aphrodite if you would like, would you like to know more about Pandora, Athena and Aphrodite?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Come on spill woman and we need photographic evidence too!

I'm guessing girlie rats??


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooooh I'm intrigued


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well youre guessing wrong then  . I was in [email protected] getting hay for the gerbils, I know Im safe if I go for hay because I can avoid the adoption bit and the animals for sale bit, which I did like a good girl, I was paying for my hay and... to be continued


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

You have an acute case of GMR or Get More Rodents disease. You got three rats, all in the adoption centre, or some reason they had 3, so you got the lot?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

davidc said:


> You have an acute case of GMR or Get More Rodents disease. You got three rats, all in the adoption centre, or some reason they had 3, so you got the lot?


Wrong, wrong, wrong :nono:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's just mean ending it like that


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

tellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll usssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Dammit woman::: Spill the beans !!!!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Superash said:


> Dammit woman::: Spill the beans !!!!


I second this!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Where she gone???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I was paying for the hay when a couple walked in and started talking to the other cashier, they had a hamster cage and wanted to put the occupant in the adoption section, they were told that they couldnt take it because they were full but she didnt think they took them anyway, so my ears started going into eavesdropping overload, and I heard this woman say "I'll take them", the funny thing is this woman sounded just like me , anyone want to know who Pandora, Athena and Aphrodite are?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well I was paying for the hay when a couple walked in and started talking to the other cashier, they had a hamster cage and wanted to put the occupant in the adoption section, they were told that they couldnt take it because they were full but she didnt think they took them anyway, so my ears started going into eavesdropping overload, and I heard this woman say "I'll take them", the funny thing is this woman sounded just like me , anyone want to know who Pandora, Athena and Aphrodite are?


Giraffes????


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hehe, are you the proud mummy of 3 new additions then


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Hehe, are you the proud mummy of 3 new additions then


It certainly looks that way, although Ive yet to break it to my oh, Im hoping he wont notice or Im going to have a full on sulk on my hands


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So any guesses what species Pandora, Athena and Aphrodite are? I will post piccies when someone guesses correctly


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> So any guesses what species Pandora, Athena and Aphrodite are? I will post piccies when someone guesses correctly


Rats??????


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> So any guesses what species Pandora, Athena and Aphrodite are? I will post piccies when someone guesses correctly


You are just mean :nono:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Rats??????


Nope, not rats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Russian dwarf hamsters ???

Or two zebras and a hippo?:001_tongue:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Russian dwarf hamsters ???
> 
> Or two zebras and a hippo?:001_tongue:


Not dwarfs, or zebras or hippos :nono:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey I remember when u got Bella and your hubby said if you were to keep her you couldn't have anymore small furies! Lmao that didn't last long.:hand:


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I'm guessing it would be cheating for me to say, since I've seen elsewhere 

And photos too!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Crittery said:


> I'm guessing it would be cheating for me to say, since I've seen elsewhere
> 
> And photos too!


Shhhhhhh you are barred from guessing


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Lemmings?

Sugar gliders?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

bewitched said:


> Lemmings?
> 
> Sugar gliders?


Nope and nope


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

frogs? :blush:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey that's not fair!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Not froggies either


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, fish, ponies, children, puppies, kittens parrots? :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, as this is a shaggy *dog *story....? :w00t:??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Degu's????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Duprassi?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

mice?????????????????????????


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

harvest mice?


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

FLying squirrels? LOl x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

fancy mice?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stick insects?
Ferrets?
hedgehogs?
Parrots?
Killer whales?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, fish, ponies, children, puppies, kittens parrots? :lol:


Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, definately nope, nope, nope, and nope.



Kiwi said:


> Well, as this is a shaggy *dog *story....? :w00t:??


I wouldnt be murdered if I tried that one again, so nope.



B3rnie said:


> Degu's????????????????????????????????????????


Nope.



bewitched said:


> Duprassi?


Nope


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Ooh ooh I know!



























Unicorns!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We have a winner, I'll pop the piccies up now


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Multimammates?
Spiny mice?


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> We have a winner, I'll pop the piccies up now


3 greek unicorns u get all the luck , i thought tortoises.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

COme on, hurry up :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> We have a winner, I'll pop the piccies up now


What Unicorns?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Athena

























Pandora

























And Aprodite


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

cute cute cute


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm going to have to take my iPhone up to the toilet at this rate


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Yay ONE of my guesses was right


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gorgeous. Aphrodite looks like a baby rat.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwwwww...very cute :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and well done for giving them a good home.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

they arent unicorns  still cute tho.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Gorgeous. Aphrodite looks like a baby rat.


Shes very rat like, she will fall asleep if you give her an ear tickle. I cant decide if shes got a love heart marking on her head or Mickey mouse ears hiding under her own ears


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwwww :001_tt1: definatly worth the wait


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness yes she does look like mickey mouse ears very cute


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So sweet, and very lucky that you were in the right place at the right time 
Bit disappointed though, I thought you had adopted Gremlins


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

delca1 said:


> So sweet, and very lucky that you were in the right place at the right time
> Bit disappointed though, I thought you had adopted Gremlins


They did have some gremlins in the adoption section, they were right next to the unicorns, I'll pick them up if theyre still there next time I go


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Awww they are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Whenever Gill steps foot outside a pet shop after making a purchase its like watching the pied piper and his rats, millions of the little fuzzbutts following her home.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

p.s. the mice are lovely hun, a total surprise  :001_tongue: :blush:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> p.s. the mice are lovely hun, a total surprise  :001_tongue: :blush:


Oooh you big fibber you knew before anyone


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Athena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] dont take or sell mice..

But ..

what is the chance there preggers..

and congrats TDM..


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Gorgeous


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> [email protected] dont take or sell mice..
> 
> But ..
> 
> ...


I thought this too.... btw Congrats TDM!!!! They're lush! :w00t:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow what beauties!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankies everyone, the pregnancy thing did occur to me but Im hoping they arent and if they are I'll have to cope with it, they are very tiny so it would be really bad news for them to have to carry a litter. The woman said they had them for 2 weeks so if they are the 6 weeks now that she said they were then they should have been too young to breed when they last saw a male. My oh still hasnt noticed so Im hoping they hurry up and grow and I can pop them in the big cage where he will never notice them


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww arent they gorgeous!! X


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Roborovskis? It's about time there were more hams around here 

ETA: Aww nevermind, mousies it is! I didn't think [email protected] had mice anymore.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Roborovskis? It's about time there were more hams around here
> 
> ETA: Aww nevermind, mousies it is! I didn't think [email protected] had mice anymore.


They dont hun, they refused to take them off someone who brought them in for adoption so I took them . Ive never owned robos .


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They dont hun, they refused to take them off someone who brought them in for adoption so I took them . *Ive never owned robos *.


Robo's are amazing! They're so funny to watch and even funnier to hold  Out of the three I had only one would sit on my hand the other two (especially the female) would fly from my hands onto the bed. seriously you should get some at some point


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think from now on you should only buy your hay online!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I think from now on you should only buy your hay online!


It might be safer


----------

